# husband always complaining



## messedup1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am hoping that someone can give me some advice here.

My husband is always complaining about by family. I bought a bday gift today for my sister and my husband got mad. He said he didnt understand why we always do things for other people or are always there for other people but they are never there for us (or as much) in return. He is always complaining that my father gets on his nerves because he wants things done but doesnt often offer to come help us out. I feel as though I am always in the middle when he starts complaining. 

I get frustrated and tell him not to do things for people anymore if they cannot help us out but he continues to do whatever people ask of him. Then he turns around and *****es to me that he is tired of doing things for other people. I am just so frustrated and really dont know what to say or do......


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

There has to be some sort of compromise here.

If he does for others, you should be able to do also. If he doesn't think you should, explain to him that if it's part of his nature, it's part of yours, too.


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

It sounds like he just cannot say no so instead of beating himself up over it, he *****es at you. 

Tell him that no one is forcing him to help anyone, just as no one is forcing you to do for others. 

There shouldn't be a condition to why you help someone, you help someone out of the goodness of your heart... not for what favor you may get in return.


----------

